# my 3 dumbo girls



## mirandamouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Twyla, Cyborg and Persephone


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous, i do like dumbo's.


----------



## mirandamouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Toby said:


> gorgeous, i do like dumbo's.


Thank you


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw, dumbos are my favorite too. Thanks for sharing such adorable little ladies with us


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww, arent they just gorgious! dumbos are my favorite too


----------

